# Color de pistas en placa doble faz - EAGLE



## Thomy (Sep 15, 2007)

En el soft EAGLE, cuando le hago placa DOBLE FAS.

Las pistas de un lado son AZULES, las otras ROJAS.
Cuales son las del lado componente y cuales las del otro lado?

gracia


----------



## mabauti (Sep 15, 2007)

las azules son las de la capa inferior, las rojas son las de la capa superior


----------



## Thomy (Sep 15, 2007)

Uhmm, y da igual de q lado coloque lso componentes?


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 15, 2007)

Las del layer bottom se marcan azules y las del top se marcan rojas, esto presupone que los componentes serán colocados todos del lado top a menos que vos especifiques lo contrario.
Suerte.


----------



## Thomy (Sep 15, 2007)

Buenisimo... Muchas gracias ^^


----------



## Thomy (Sep 16, 2007)

Ahora tengo OTRO PROBLEMA...

Resulta que queiro hacer un circuito.

No es DEMASIADO complicado. es para el colegio.

Sin embargo, lso profesores me pidieorn que lo haga en placa SIMPLE FAZ, y si es posible SIN PUENTES.

El problema es q estuve HORAS, y no lo logro hacer. El EAGLE no es capaz de rutear de manera correcta, sin puentes el circuito.

Probe de miles de maneras posibles los componentes, cambiando de lugar, moviendo, trayendo etc.

incluso puse DOS PUENTES y tmp puedo.

haya lguan tecnica para hacer esto?

De ultima, si yo les pongo el circuito, alguno me daria una mano?

gracias.-


----------



## mabauti (Sep 16, 2007)

primero trata con pistas delgadas de entre 9~11, tambien trata de acomodar los componentes que tienen mas conexiones entre si lo mas cerca posible y orientados directamente.


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 16, 2007)

Muchas veces es fisicamente imposible no poner puentes.
Normalmente para armar la placa lo que se hace es routear a mano las pistas principales y luego dejar que el auto router haga el trabajo aburrido, de paso tardará menos poruqe routeará solo lo que falta y pensará menos. Yo he hecho diseños totalmente a mano (quedan mas lindos a mi gusto).
Trata de ir reacomodando hasta que tengas el minimo de puentes y llegado el caso no te quedará otra opción que ponerlos.
Fijate que hay controles que permiten evaluar para la disposición cuantos cruces habra y por lo tanto cuantos puentes serán necesarios.
Suerte.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 16, 2007)

publica el circuito para ver si te lo puedo hacer sin puentes...


----------



## Thomy (Sep 16, 2007)

Mañan lo pido en formato PDF, porque el q tengo yo es una hoja ak en mi casa.

y hehco el esquematico es un tanto desprolijo.

El miercoles, q vuelvo de un retiro, lo posteo  

COmo es el control para calcular lso cruces?

Por otro lado, me anduve fijando y las unicas q qeudan SIN RUTEAR, cruzan de una punta a la otra, MUCHISIMAS pistas.


----------



## Thomy (Sep 23, 2007)

Lamenot mi desaparicion. Estuve ocupadisimo esta semana.

Aqui estan tanto el esquematico como lo que logre hacer de la placa.

SI alguien me ayuda a termianrlo le estare agradecido.

Aclaracion: Tiene un punete y puede tener algunos mas. NO muchos mas, ALGUNOS.

gracias.


----------



## zopilote (Sep 24, 2007)

Que versión es el que estas usando.


----------



## Thomy (Sep 25, 2007)

version 4.13

Necesito hacer el circuito para el jueve sy no me sale =(


----------



## mcrven (Sep 26, 2007)

Amigo Thomy, todo es cuestión de paciencia y dedicación.

Aquí te envío una imagen del PCB derivado de tu esquema. Quedó con un sólo jumper y te aseguro que, con algo más de tiempo y algunos cambios, se lograría eliminarlo también y trazar el diseño de manera aún más elegante.

Todas las pistas fueron trazadas a mano. El autorouter ayuda mucho pero, al final, uno mismo debe intervenir.

No te envío el *.brd porque no tendría utilidad alguna para tu aprendizaje.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## zopilote (Sep 26, 2007)

Te aconsejo que cambies valores en las resistencias de realimentación del circuito amplificador.


----------



## Thomy (Sep 26, 2007)

Les agradezco muchisimo a todos su ayuda.

gracias!

Zopilote: Porque debo cambiar los valores?

Edito: MCRVEN, pregunta: Estas seguro que eso esta bien? Digo, por ejemplo veo que R11 esta conectado a R14 y esto no deberia ser asi.

EDITO 2: Ahhhoraaaa vi algo. r12 y r14 estan puestan al reves. Donde esta r12 iria r14 y viceversa.

Fijate con el esquematico y vas a ver.

es esto correcto? Es un error lo que veo, y esta bien lo que corrigo? Creo que si: es tu diseño, estaria bueno que mires conmigo 

espero tu rta


----------



## zopilote (Sep 26, 2007)

Me refiero a  R17 y R18 los valores estan intercambiados, Lo que provocaria una gran realimentaciòn a una pequeña señal de entrada y traduciendose en un calentamiento excesivo del integrado.


----------



## Thomy (Sep 27, 2007)

Ah buenisimo. grcias


----------



## mcrven (Sep 27, 2007)

Amigo Thomy, el trazado de rutas lo he hecho siguiendo el archivo *.sch que tú mismo posteaste aquí. En ningún caso se han hecho cambios a tu circuito a excepción de la posición del jumper. Si hay algo invertido en el PCB, es porqué está invertido en el esquemático y eso, lo deberás corregir tú mismo.
Yo no tengo idea de qué estás haciendo, ni es de mi interés. Tu pregunta fue en función de solicitar ayuda con el trazado de rutas del PCB y, a eso me he limitado, sólo para que puedas darte cuenta de que sí se puede hacer.
El programa (Eagle) no cambia la posición de los componentes y no es posible hacer cambios en el PCB sin hacerlos previamente, en el equemático.

Si debes hacer algún cambio, eso es de tu competencia, así que, adelante.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## mcrven (Sep 27, 2007)

P.D.:
Thomy, te sugiero revises con cuidado el diseño del PCB que te anexé, ya que tu observación resulta ser incorrecta. R11, que está a un costado del IC, está unida correctamente a R12, resistencia cercana al IC paralela a los pines 7 y 8. R14 es la resistencia que aparece paralela a la R12: la más alejada del IC.

mcrven


----------



## Thomy (Sep 29, 2007)

Si. Tenes razon.

Muchisimas gracias!

El tema peude cerrarse.


----------



## engeldark (Abr 3, 2011)

Chicos chicos, se complican demasiado, .... a veces los puentes son muy necesarios... pero si lo que quieren es estetica entonces usen como puentes resistencia de 0 ohms... =) saludos


----------



## Cacho (Abr 3, 2011)

Mirá la fecha de lo que estás contestando.
Casi llevaba 4 años de muerto el tema y como dos antes de que entraras al foro .

Saludos


----------

